# Moved house - now router wont work



## Stevechamp54321 (Dec 10, 2006)

I recently moved house and since moving my wireless router wont work, but I can connect using the normal wired modem that came with my broadband. I called tech support but they were basically useless, only thing they really did was a test to see whether it was sending/ recieving any packets; and it sent 4 and recieved 4 back. On the router the light with a pic of a telephone able it flashes every so often and the one with the picture of a globe above it doesnt come on at all. Iv reconfigured at my new house using the auto set up thing but that didnt helped at all. Im connecting through Tiscali Broad Band and using a Belkin ADSL modem with wireless G, its model is F5D7632-4. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

So have you notified your ISP of the move? Have you left them enough time to enable the broadband at your new home?
Also, what router is it and what PC are you trying to access the internet with?


----------



## Stevechamp54321 (Dec 10, 2006)

So have you notified your ISP of the move? - yes, its has all been moved over as i can access the net through my standard sagem modem, and i called them to check its been moved over. 

Have you left them enough time to enable the broadband at your new home? - yes

Also, what router is it and what PC are you trying to access the internet with? - the router is a Belkin ADSL modem with wireless G router, its model is F5D7632-4. I have tried accessing by wireless and by the ethernet cable, neither work. Im trying to access though our laptops, 1 toshiba and 2 acers running xp and it doesnt work with any of them. It was working perfectly before we moved house on all laptops.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

You say ADSL modem. Does the router have a built-in modem or does it plug into a WAN port on the router?


----------



## Stevechamp54321 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah the router has a built in modem. The working modem is a completely seperate USB one which plugs into the filter / phone socket.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

It's possible the router has forgotten it's settings after being powered off. Log itno the router and check that it's dialling everything how it should.

What ISP is it and in what country?


----------



## Stevechamp54321 (Dec 10, 2006)

Just reset the modem to factory settings and then again set up internet, still not working. On the belkin modem / router page it was internet status: not connected. 

My ISP is Tiscali and im in England.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Ah Tiscali. I had issues with them...
Have you asked them for the exact settings for the router?


----------



## Stevechamp54321 (Dec 10, 2006)

Iv got the settings off the web site and its still not working, im starting to think the modem is broken


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm out of ideas, perhaps a more experienced techie will have some ideas...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many DSL accounts require you to configure a name/password for the account. Did you configure the DSL modem in the ADSL modem/router? The one supplied by the ISP will probably have come programmed. I suspect that when you moved, you got a new account with different login credentials, these must be configured in the modem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With my cable ISP I have to register my modem. When I switch from one modem to another I have to call tech support or visit a particular web site to register it. Is this possibly an issue with your ISP?


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Tiscali provide no free hardware except a USB modem. When I was with them last I knew of no registration of modems but I only had a USB modem back then.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DSL accounts normally have a name/password associated with them, and that has to be entered into the modem or router.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

I think youre referring to PPPoE John, I have seen dsl that required credentials although not often. Im not too familiar with Englands standards either though. 
Some suggestions could be- what is the gateway of the modem? Is that the same range as the router? Also,if the Belkin has a built in modem Im not certain that would work at all attached to a modem, although Ive never tried it, it may need to be used alone. Another important thing to check is if your ISP uses mac iD authentication.


----------

